# Frai - Kung



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Hello !!

My great friend Frailuco gave me this Dankung few weeks ago, after trying it successfully, we improve the handle, and would be more comfortable and precise, all work is the Master Frailuco, wood used, stick ferro, Ebony, another unknown and red stick, finished with beeswax.

I am very happy and I'm sure will be a great leader :king:

Video in action, 





regards ...... Alf :wave:


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Very nice upgrade to the frame, and top notch slinging to go with it. Well done my friend :thumbsup:

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice ! :thumbsup:


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

BC-Slinger said:


> Very nice upgrade to the frame, and top notch slinging to go with it. Well done my friend :thumbsup:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


Many thanks Matt, comfort and robustness allows me to experience better with double tubes. :wave:


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

treefork said:


> Nice ! :thumbsup:


  Thank you very much for your time Master, we must continue to improve marksmanship.


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Que buen upgrade! se ve que quedó bastante cómoda esa Dankung!

Saludos!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

BAT said:


> Que buen upgrade! se ve que quedó bastante cómoda esa Dankung!
> 
> Saludos!


 :king: esta chingona !!!

Gracias :wave:


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

Que buena combinacion, excellente trabajo y punteria, Saludos!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Well done! Very nice!


----------



## BROOKS (May 22, 2014)

Beautiful work and great shooting!


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Sweet mod!


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Very nice work, Alf


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

trabajo de maestro!!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

sharp eye said:


> Que buena combinacion, excellente trabajo y punteria, Saludos!


Thanks friend, I'm happy with !!!



Ibojoe said:


> Well done! Very nice!


I'm glad you like, thanks !!!



BROOKS said:


> Beautiful work and great shooting!


 :thumbsup:



SharpshooterJD said:


> Sweet mod!!


Master thank you very much !!!



E.G. said:


> Very nice work, Alf


Hello Master !!! much appreciate your words. :wave:



Volp said:


> trabajo de maestro!!


Ya sabes , Frailuco es un artista !!! y yo también :rolling:

Abrazote Tremendussss...

----------------------------------

Thank you all for your looking !!!


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

that is phat.


----------



## shtf.doom (Apr 20, 2016)

Looks really good ! Great craftsmanship And nice shooting mate!

Scout$hooter


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Thank you very much mate.


----------

